# محاولة للرد على كيفية تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 سبتمبر 2006)

الكثير من الأفاضل يسألون عن كيفية تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية ، الأمر خبرة لا تلقن بسهولة فى كلمات وهى أيضا كأى شئ آخر هبة يختلف فيها الأفراد ولكن قد يفيد الشرح التالى
تصميم دائرة ككتابة مقال ، ولكى نكتب يجب أن نتعلم أولا اللغة - الحروف ثم الكلمات ثم نكتب
الحروف هى 
المقاومات بأنواعها
المكثفات بأنواعها
الدايودات بأنواعها
الترانزستورات بأنواعها
والأنواع التالية نوع من كل مجموعة وليس بالضرورة بالتفصيل و إنما يمكنك دائما اللجوء لكتب البيانات Data sheet لمعرفة التفاصيل أو اللجوء لمواقعها المتعددة ومن أفضلها و يكفى أن تعلم بوجودها لكى تفكر باستخدامها
http://www.alldatasheet.com 
الدوائر المتكاملة بأنواعها مثلا (مكبر 741 دائرة توقيت 555 مثبتات الجهد 78xx )
الدوائر الرقمية بأنواعها (بوابات-عدادات الخ)

كما أن الحروف لا معنى لها فالمكونات السابقة ليس لها استخدام منفردة فيلزم مقاومتان على الأقل للحصول على مجزئ جهد أو مقاومة ومكثف لعمل مرشح ترددات
لنتعلم الكلمات يجب أن نعرف كيف نجمع هذه "الحروف" لتكون مكبر ترانزيستور أو باستخدام LM741 أو دائرة توقيت 555 أو مولد ذبذبات هارتلى أو كولبتز وهى كلها دوائر تقليدية وموجودة بالكتب الأساسية لمقررات الإلكترونيات وما الفرق بين مكبر ترددات الصوت والترددات الأعلى أيضا بين تكبير الجهد وتكبير القدرة

كما نختار و نرتب الكلمات لنركب جملة مفيدة نختار و نرتب الوحدات السابقة لنركب دائرة صغيرة تؤدى وظيفة محدودة وهنا تأتى الخبرة وكما يمكن أن يقول شخصا ما جملة طويلة تكاد تفهمها وآخر يستخدم ما قل و دل يكون شخصا دائرة كبيرة لعمل وظيفة صغيرة وآخر يعمل أخرى مختصرة
وكما من الجمل تتكون الفقرات ومن الفقرات تتكون المقالات والكتب فمن الدائرة الصغيرة تتكون الدائرة الأكبر ومنها تتكون الدوائر المتراكبة 

هذا الأسلوب يسهل المرحلة التالية فى حال عدم أداء الدائرة المطلوب منها لأنك تعلم كل كلمة (دائرة اصغر) على حدة ما دورها و يمكنك اختبارها لتحدد أين خرج الأداء عن المتوقع

حال الدنيا أنه غالبا لا شئ يأتى من المرة الأولى فالخبرة غذاؤها الصبر و ماؤها المثابرة وبالتكرار تستطيع التطور

كما أنك بعلمك الكلمات تقرأ ما كتبه الآخرون وتتعلم منه البلاغة - بعلمك هذه الوحدات تستطيع أن تحلل (تقرأ) دوائر الآخرين وتتعلم منها الحرفية والإتقان

وكما أنك تقرأ للآخرين تشعر أن بها زيادات رغم كبر الاسم ستجد فى دوائر الآخرين مثل ذلك رغم كبر العلامة التجارية فالكثير منها يلجأ لحديث التخرج وفرا للنفقات ويركن للحاسبات لتعويض ذلك فالحاسب يشترى مرة واحدة ومن يعمل علية يتقاضى كل شهر ، لا تنظر للدوائر أنها كلام منزل ولكن حكم عقلك أولا ثم إن غلبك الفهم اسأل 

وختاما لا شئ يأتى مرة واحدة ولا علم يوضع فى كتاب واحد ولا خبرة تكفيها تجربة واحدة وتمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## eng_hazem123 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

نرجو من الاخوة الاعضاء وضع دائرة التجسس على الهاتف


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 سبتمبر 2006)

أخى لقد اخترت المكان الخطأ لعرض طلبك لأنى اؤمن ان الله تعالى يقول ولا تجسسوا


----------



## بيتون (18 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك علي هذه المعلومات المفيدة 
ممكن ان اعرف كيف ابدا واستعين باي من المواقع و الكتب لكي اكتسب الخبره اللازمة
وشكرا.........................


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 سبتمبر 2006)

أخى شكرا للإهتمام
هذه السلسلة اكملتها فى 
اجابة مبسطة على سؤال كيف تصمم الدوائر الإلكترونية
يمكنك أن تتابعها وتفيدنى بالنقاط المطلوب إيضاحها أكثر
أما الكتب فكل الكتب التى تشرح نظرية عمل الدوائر كالمكبرات والمذبذبات ألخ تفيد فى معرفة وحدات البناء التى تستخدمها لبناء دائرتك
أما الخبرة فقليلة فى الكتب ولكنها تأتى بالممارسة والتجربة والخطأ ، بعد أن تسير خطوة أو أكثر ثم تواجه مشكلة ، اسأل فالإجابة لن تمحى من ذاكرتك لكن إن سألت وجاءت إجابة بدون عناء وبدون عقدة تتحدى تفكيرك ، فبمجرد أن تنتهى منها ستنساها
بالتوفيق


----------



## اللوفر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

يسلمو كثير


----------

